
Career Advice: Scott Adams, Creator of Dilbert (2007) - denzil_correa
http://dilbertblog.typepad.com/the_dilbert_blog/2007/07/career-advice.html
======
smoyer
I remember this when it was first published - I wish I'd followed that advice
10 years ago.

